# Gardenia problems



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

We're in Longview. Having problems with our gardenias. From what I understand they're suppose to stay green year round. A few of the bushes are starting to look a little unhealthy and have a lot of leaves that are starting to get brown edges like this:

Any ideas what the problem could be?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

With the big freeze this year no telling. I'd fertilize it when it starts coming back out. Add compost around it .Compost it but not to the trunk.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Could be freeze damage, probably is...but they love acidic soils and will have leaves turn yellow and drop without an acidic ph and iron in the soils.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like freeze damage. I did not cover mine and they look like yours. I did cover the orange trees and other plants. They did ok.

Matt


----------

